# Lightest 30hp remote outboard



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

What’s the lightest 30hp remote 15in shaft outboard with trim and tilt?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Haven't done any research but I'm guessing tohatsu..


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

DONAGHUE said:


> Haven't done any research but I'm guessing tohatsu..


... they might be the only 15" shaft.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Honda 30 comes in a 15" shaft with power tilt and trim. Weight listed at 155 lbs. BUT it has carbs, which I don't like.

Edited to add: Honda's website list power tilt and trim as "available" My guess is the 155 lb motor is without it.

If I go 30 on my build, I will go Tohatsu.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Sublime said:


> The Honda 30 comes in a 15" shaft with power tilt and trim. Weight listed at 155 lbs. BUT it has carbs, which I don't like.
> 
> Edited to add: Honda's website list power tilt and trim as "available" My guess is the 155 lb motor is without it.
> 
> If I go 30 on my build, I will go Tohatsu.


Good to know about the Honda, but I agree with you about the carbs.


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yea no carbs, I called Tohatsu and they’re 30 weighed 179lbs. Maybe I should drop down to a 25hp to save weight because I want to put a atlas jack plate on also.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My 20" shaft 30hp etec weighs 146#. But that is without t&t.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just build the transom up and get a zuke30


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

This is the reason I will never sell my Merc 25 2 stroke with power trim and tilt 114 lbs with electric start but if I had to get one it would be a tohatsu.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Honda doesn't totally scare me off. Lord knows there are Hondas with thousands of hours on them. A lot of commercial guys here used them and still use them. With ethanol free gas readily available in my area now, I will give them a look.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Hondas are great motors, but they are turds as far as performance goes in the outboard world.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Tohatsu has a 20hp, electric start and trim and tilt 15in.. weight is 97lbs before the TT.. so maybe 110lbs with it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Right now if I were putting a new motor on a skiff, 50 HP or below.....I'm going with a Tohatsu 4-stroke all day long. They are the lightest, best performing, and least expensive outboards out there right now.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

wildwest30 said:


> What’s the lightest 30hp remote 15in shaft outboard with trim and tilt?


The Suzuki 30hp with a 15" shaft weighs 156lbs. I had one on my waterman they're great little motors.


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> The Suzuki 30hp with a 15" shaft weighs 156lbs. I had one on my waterman they're great little motors.


The Suzuki df30 they only make in 20in shaft but the 25 they make in a 15 and it’s the same motor. I was reading on another thread that the difference is the ECU that make it a 30


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Just build the transom up and get a zuke30


The only drawback for me is I personally like the shortest platform I can get away with. (old age and fear of compound fractures lol).


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

wildwest30 said:


> The Suzuki df30 they only make in 20in shaft but the 25 they make in a 15 and it’s the same motor. I was reading on another thread that the difference is the ECU that make it a 30


They make a 30hp 15" shaft, but they don't sell it in the US. You can grab one in the Bahamas though  

Suzuki 30hp 15" shaft
https://www.suzukimarine.com.au/outboards/portables/product/df30

Yeah, I bought a Suzuki 25hp and swapped out the ecu. It takes about 30 seconds to swap out the ECU.


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> They make a 30hp 15" shaft, but they don't sell it in the US. You can grab one in the Bahamas though
> 
> Suzuki 30hp 15" shaft
> https://www.suzukimarine.com.au/outboards/portables/product/df30
> ...


Did it make a difference? Just seeing if it actually makes it a 30?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, but only on the top end. I'd say it was around 2mph faster, which isn't much but for $400 I was like why not. The 25hp is $4,000, so with the ECU upgrade it ends up being the same price as the 30hp.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Hondas are great motors, but they are turds as far as performance goes in the outboard world.


Although I don’t know much about the different manufacturers (coming from 2stroke outboards 4 stroke performance is much more complicated lol) I am very very happy with my Honda 40. Very very good low end torque and great top end. I get 33/34mph with 2 people and gear on my advent and it jumps up quick. I would definitely buy a new Honda and I think they are on sale right now depending on what hp you buy


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Although I don’t know much about the different manufacturers (coming from 2stroke outboards 4 stroke performance is much more complicated lol) I am very very happy with my Honda 40. Very very good low end torque and great top end. I get 33/34mph with 2 people and gear on my advent and it jumps up quick. I would definitely buy a new Honda and I think they are on sale right now depending on what hp you buy


Don’t get me wrong folks... I wouldn’t hesitate a bit on buying a Honda. And that’s the one manufacturer I don’t have a certificate from lol!


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t get me wrong folks... I wouldn’t hesitate a bit on buying a Honda. And that’s the one manufacturer I don’t have a certificate from lol!


Hahaha and Honda will finance your entire skiff if you go with them for power, don’t know of another company doing that!


----------

